# My other hobby for when I am not near my lathe



## Waluy (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a couple pictures of my other hobby. The great thing about this hobby is its portable so I can make things anytime I have some down time. 

First up is a set of matching bracelet and earrings. Second is a set of earrings, choker and bracelet for my wife. And the last is a necklace (slightly longer than a choker).


----------



## Dan Hintz (Oct 30, 2013)

This is NOT the hobby I expected to see tied to the mugshot at left 

I really like the pink one (don't tell anyone I said that)... good combo.


----------



## Waluy (Oct 31, 2013)

Dan Hintz said:


> This is NOT the hobby I expected to see tied to the mugshot at left



LOL yeah I get that a lot. I started out with a desire to make my own chainmail pieces for Renaissance Festivals and when I saw all the colors available jewelry just made sense.

The first piece I made is attached to this post first on the left. Its a galvanized steel dice bag and the purple yarn was replaced with black suede (yes I know I am a nerd). 

I also attached a few pics of my other other hobby (my wife says I have too many hobbies). These are custom swirl painted items. Got the original idea from Steve Vai's DNA guitar and spent months researching how to do the process (not easy when only one person in the world was doing it at the time and he sold to major guitar manufacturers.)


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 31, 2013)

Dan Hintz said:


> This is NOT the hobby I expected to see tied to the mugshot at left



Ain't that the truth.  

Nice work.


----------



## bjbear76 (Oct 31, 2013)

You're a man of many talents.  Nice work.


----------



## pesto126 (Nov 1, 2013)

curious - are the jewelry items made from individual links that you purchase, open up and the close up again or are they attached in some other way?  Very nice work...


----------



## Waluy (Nov 1, 2013)

They are individual rings. Each ring is passed through at least one other ring. Some weaves are definitely more time consuming than others. So for a three piece set I am opening and closing on average around 300 rings. Its done in the same way chainmail armor was made in historic times (except I don't rivet my jewelry). The rings can either be purchased or made by winding wire around a mandrel and cutting the resulting coil into rings.


----------



## Janster (Nov 1, 2013)

*Swirl painting....*

do you float the paint on water and then dip through it? Nice work. Be well.........Jan


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 1, 2013)

Lovely and cool pieces! Like the colors and the intricate weave on the rings. Great job!


----------



## Dan Hintz (Nov 1, 2013)

Waluy said:


> LOL yeah I get that a lot. I started out with a desire to make my own chainmail pieces for Renaissance Festivals and when I saw all the colors available jewelry just made sense.
> 
> The first piece I made is attached to this post first on the left. Its a galvanized steel dice bag and the purple yarn was replaced with black suede (yes I know I am a nerd).
> 
> I also attached a few pics of my other other hobby (my wife says I have too many hobbies). These are custom swirl painted items. Got the original idea from Steve Vai's DNA guitar and spent months researching how to do the process (not easy when only one person in the world was doing it at the time and he sold to major guitar manufacturers.)



I did a stint in chainmail manufacturing myself (member of the SCA at one time)... I never bothered with soldering the ends shut because it was too time consuming.

And I played D&D for many years (original rules, before 2nd edition stuff came out), so there are plenty of multi-sided dice around here somewhere.  No need to announce the nerd flag, we're all over.

The swirl stuff looks like some of the paper I did way back when.  Float the dye on the water's surface, then gently lay the paper across the surface.  Afro combs worked really well for getting a good, even spike pattern :biggrin:  That wasn't a hobby I continued much past the initial stages, either.  I'm a bit OCD for collecting info, which also means I tend to try a lot of different hobbies... some I enjoy (like lasers and lathe work), others I let go of (like cross stitch and papermaking).


----------



## rherrell (Nov 2, 2013)

Do you know about Rick... Chainmaille jumprings kits lessons tutorials supplies tools and more, Chainmaille Jumpring or Chain Mail Jump Ring

He's a member here, I make a lot of the tooling for him so he can manufacture chainmaille in large quantities. 


Give him a call, he's a great guy to deal with!:biggrin:


----------



## Waluy (Nov 4, 2013)

Janster said:


> do you float the paint on water and then dip through it? Nice work. Be well.........Jan



Yeah the paint is floated on water and the piece is primed with a color primer then dipped through. When it comes out let it dry and clear coat over top. I don't do the guitar's anymore since I don't play and needed someone to test the sound after each coating to make sure we didn't distort the sound. There were quite a few we had to sand back through a clear coat to get the sound back to where it should have been.


----------

